# Forum Signatures Feedback



## Josh (Mar 31, 2011)

Some changes are going to be made to our policy on member signatures. We're seeing a lot of really LARGE, obnoxious, and worst of all - SPAMMY signatures being used. Threads are starting to look cluttered and disorganized. My initial thoughts were to disallow links and images from all signatures, but the moderators and other volunteers have convinced me otherwise. The idea behind no links or images is that we can use our profiles and avatars for those things. 
I would like to hear any feedback you all might have but be aware that the decision will ultimately be made by myself and the moderators.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 31, 2011)

The signatures are nothing compared to the over abundance of advertisements. That is what I feel is taking over the site. My vote, leave the signatures alone!


----------



## Fernando (Mar 31, 2011)

I think sigs and links (relevant) are okay but the photo's aren't necessary. 



Tim/Robin said:


> The signatures are nothing compared to the over abundance of advertisements. That is what I feel is taking over the site. My vote, leave the signatures alone!



I'm okay with the advertisements. In fact, I think that's also probably helping keep this sight up.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it the way it is, everyone has a choice with several options. I change mine every so often for diversity.


----------



## chikken (Mar 31, 2011)

I think as long as there's an option to turn off viewing signatures in the User CP (and there is), leave them alone with a no SPAM stipulation. While a lot of them are gigantic and make reading a thread annoying with repetitive pictures in signatures of users who post frequently, I guess as long as there's the option to not see it, it somehow balances out.
It's unfortunate though, because the text portion of a user's signature where they list what critters they have can be useful in finding someone to talk to about a specific question. It's just when the signature becomes a gigantic long list or has photos that it takes up too much space and clutters.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the signature option...and anything should go...AS LONG AS IT'S TORTOISE-REALATED!


----------



## bettinge (Mar 31, 2011)

Tim/Robin said:


> The signatures are nothing compared to the over abundance of advertisements. That is what I feel is taking over the site. My vote, leave the signatures alone!



I agree!


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't noticed any spammy Sigs, but if my sig pic is annoying I'll take it down.


----------



## Isa (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to say that I love all the tortoise pics people has in their signatures but I think that sometimes, the thread look kind of busy... so I agree that the pics should go.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 31, 2011)

You won't notice many of the more spam type sigs because Yvonne works really hard to keep spam off of this site and we should all thank her for that huge job she does.

My own thoughts are to leave the sigs as a place to put your call name, for those folks who have a forum ID type name, not their own name. I can also see having a short list of what you have, but hey if folks like myself do that, then the list becomes a page long. It's one reason Josh has given you the ability within your own profile to share those lists. So for that reason, I am starting to see the reasoning behind having those not be in the sig. 

We already have places you can advertise things you have for sale and even a section where you could post your personal things like if you run a rescue. I think we need a section for all of you who want to "advertise" that your a breeder of this and that.

If we clean up the individual posts, then the ads (which help pay for this site to be here) will not look quite so bad.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 31, 2011)

I understand the reason for the ads, they pay Josh. My point was simply that the ads are far more bothersome than any signature. If the ads stay, the signatures stay!


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't mind all the stuff. I agree with Chikken that as long as anyone who wants to can turn it off or on anytime they want, I can't see any harm in it. I don't mind the ads either. I hadn't noticed any change in the amount of ads and banners.

That damn video on Shelly's signature does slow my computer down sometimes though, even though it is kind of neat.

I think the signatures give our site a bit of character and help to understand who you are talking to a bit more.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

Some of our members have links to their sites where they sell tortoise related trinkets, some sell their art work where they'll paint your animal's picture, some of our members actually sell tortoise food (mazuri), or supplies. 

In my opinion, spam is spam, whether its about tortoises or not. We can't tell Susie Cream Cheese that her signature link advertising her brother's art work is not allowed and then allow Joe the Plumber to advertise his Mazuri Tortoise Diet in his signature link.

I like the Personal Promotion section, but it seems to be turning into a sales section. I thought it was going to be where we could promote our tortoise rescue web site or something like that.

How about if we have a sales section. Not a "FOR sale" section, but a section where we could enter our name and what we sell along with our links. Then when someone says where can I buy Mazuri? We just show them the thread where all the Mazuri sales people have shown us their names and sites.

But the big signature pictures HAVE TO GO! Very confusing and cluttering.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 31, 2011)

Tim/Robin said:


> The signatures are nothing compared to the over abundance of advertisements. That is what I feel is taking over the site. My vote, leave the signatures alone!



I agree completely. I enjoy how the signatures give everyone a chance to have some personality! It gives me a chance to know more about someone and where they are coming from with their opinions (Doc for instance) Since there is an option of turning off the sigs, what really is the problem?

Leave it alone please!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

If I turn off the signature option, then every time I want to know someone's real name I'd have to click back to their CP before I make a fool of myself by asking them what their name is. I love the forum, and its a fun (and big) part of my day, but I spend a lot of time here as it is. Looking back and forth at the CP's to see signatures would just be too much.


----------



## Angi (Mar 31, 2011)

None of it bothers me. I don't even see the ads. I just scrool past them. I wish I were better with the computer so I could have pictures too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> I don't mind all the stuff. I agree with Chikken that as long as anyone who wants to can turn it off or on anytime they want, I can't see any harm in it. I don't mind the ads either. I hadn't noticed any change in the amount of ads and banners.
> 
> That damn video on Shelly's signature does slow my computer down sometimes though, even though it is kind of neat.
> 
> I think the signatures give our site a bit of character and help to understand who you are talking to a bit more.




I agree with you Tom, your last sentance "I think the signatures give our site a bit of character and help to understand who you are talking to a bit better"

I also think all the advertisements are terrible looking, however I know Josh needs to get paid.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am just tossing this out- it is NOT a policy change, official moderator comment, or anything like that...

...what if there was a fee you could pay that got you the right to a big signature? 

I LIKE one of Josh's earlier proposals- a two-line sig. I changed my sig to see if I could do it and be happy with it and I really like the results.

Short, clean sigs would also make life easier for mobile users, computers with small screens, and users with slow connections. 

But, some people like the 'bling'. What if you could buy the right to the bling? 

Just thinking out loud (when I probably shouldn't!)


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the sigs where people list their animal 'collections'. It helps me to know who is giving advice. If someone is looking for Sulcata advice, for example, it's nice to see that the person responding does in fact care for x number of sulcatas. 

I also like the ability to add quotes. Shows personality. 

The pictures: I like them. An easy solution is to provide a maximum size for sig pictures. 


For me, I don't want to have to click on someones profile to learn more about them. It's just easier if the info is in their sig. 

Some forums I belong to have strict signature formats. It looks more organized, but allows for far less creativity and personality. 

I often view the forum from my mobile phone, and the sigs do not slow my performance.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

If members of this forum follow the same pattern that I am seeing in the real world, alot our financially challenged. The thread about having a live chat board, someone also mentioned a fee to join or participate. Charging a fee should not be an option. if the TFO board members feel that what is currently allowed is a problem, then just turn if off for all and that will make it policy for all to follow without issue. My gut tells me it is a done deal!


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm confused. Are the signatures causing a function problem for some users, or do some just find the pictures annoying? If the latter is the case, then that user should just disable the viewing of signatures. I don't, in any way, see what the big deal is?


----------



## Fernando (Mar 31, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I am just tossing this out- it is NOT a policy change, official moderator comment, or anything like that...
> 
> ...what if there was a fee you could pay that got you the right to a big signature?
> 
> ...




I had brought this up in the thread where we talked about the chat room


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> I'm confused. Are the signatures causing a function problem for some users, or do some just find the pictures annoying? If the latter is the case, then that user should just disable the viewing of signatures. I don't, in any way, see what the big deal is?



I'm not sure what started the issue, but I know one thing that we're trying to make universal is the links in the signatures. What is considered spam and what is considered an ok link. When the subject first came up a couple months ago, I removed my rescue link. It hasn't caused me any hardship. But what is the difference between me putting my tortoise rescue link in my signature and Susie Cream Cheese (who happens to be an attorney) putting a link to her attorney web site in her signature. She's a valid member with 10 sulcatas and posts frequently. See what I'm sayin?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 31, 2011)

wait I thought susie cream cheese promoted her brother's artwork


----------



## Fernando (Mar 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused. Are the signatures causing a function problem for some users, or do some just find the pictures annoying? If the latter is the case, then that user should just disable the viewing of signatures. I don't, in any way, see what the big deal is?
> ...




does she also do family law??


----------



## Kristina (Mar 31, 2011)

We always forget about Susie's brother, Bertrand Wheat Bagel.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL!!

Thanks for the laugh. You guys (and I use the term generically) are just too, too much!!


----------



## Balboa (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't really see my preferred option stated as a poll choice,

"Possible size restrictions and tort related pics and links are ok"

" anything goes" isn't really ideal IMO, but it was the lesser evil


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

Balboa said:


> "Possible size restrictions and tort related pics and links are ok"



+1 for this choice


----------



## Kristina (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to say I agree also. I like the size of Rob's pic for example. If we made it 200 X 200 max, it would be fine. I also don't see a problem with tortoise related website links.


----------



## terryo (Mar 31, 2011)

Everything is fine with me. I have no complaints. The only thing is I wish everyone would put their name as part of their signature.


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it the way it is. You can just scroll past the signature if you don't want to read it. Helps me know who's talking!


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

Balboa said:


> I didn't really see my preferred option stated as a poll choice,
> 
> "Possible size restrictions and tort related pics and links are ok"
> 
> " anything goes" isn't really ideal IMO, but it was the lesser evil



Well worded Balboa. This is what I would have voted for on the poll too. I like the links in people's signature. I once used someone's signature link to get to their website and make donation to a good cause.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't mind "self advertising" through links and photos but I do think that the photos sizes are getting out of control. I'd rather see a signature block that has a limited height size so that when viewing it the photo in the block isn't taking up 4" of height space on a screen!

I think the signature block should be limited to 3 or 4 lines maximum and you the user can put anything they want in that signature block as long as it is legitimately related to the tortoise hobby. 

It would be nice to see this voluntarily self regulated by the users and not have to have it governed by the site administrator.


----------



## B K (Apr 1, 2011)

A question â€“What is it hurting is it slowing the system down or is it that some just donâ€™t like to see the long signatures. Iâ€™m kind of lost at the LARGE, obnoxious signatures whoâ€™s was it mine .When I first seen Large and Obnoxious I thought my Mother in law was on the forum.


----------



## terryo (Apr 1, 2011)

B K said:


> A question â€“What is it hurting is it slowing the system down or is it that some just donâ€™t like to see the long signatures. Iâ€™m kind of lost at the LARGE, obnoxious signatures whoâ€™s was it mine .When I first seen Large and Obnoxious I thought my Mother in law was on the forum.



Ohhhhhhhhhhh so not nice!


----------



## Isa (Apr 1, 2011)

terryo said:


> B K said:
> 
> 
> > A question â€“What is it hurting is it slowing the system down or is it that some just donâ€™t like to see the long signatures. Iâ€™m kind of lost at the LARGE, obnoxious signatures whoâ€™s was it mine .When I first seen Large and Obnoxious I thought my Mother in law was on the forum.
> ...



LOLLLL


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like having a signature it lets you express yourself on the forum. Also I always feel like a stalker when I go to someones profile to check them out  Definitley a size restriction on the photos would be a good idea but please let us keep our photos!!


----------



## Edna (Apr 1, 2011)

Some of the ads appear just below the sig area, and actually look like they are part of the sigs, links and all, but they say Google Ads in small print. Maybe those should go. Ads should look like ads, sigs should look like sigs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> I like having a signature it lets you express yourself on the forum. Also I always feel like a stalker when I go to someones profile to check them out  Definitley a size restriction on the photos would be a good idea but please let us keep our photos!!



Marty, I liked you signature photo, that is why I change mine around every so often, once I fiqured out how, LOL.


----------



## John (Apr 1, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I am just tossing this out- it is NOT a policy change, official moderator comment, or anything like that...
> 
> ...what if there was a fee you could pay that got you the right to a big signature?
> 
> ...


great idea then we could use the money too buy everyone else a bigger signature


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 1, 2011)

Or use the money to not have to have ads...


----------



## B K (Apr 1, 2011)

What do the people who voted no links or photos dislike about them how are they affecting you . Just curious


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally don't mind a signature like Dr. Todd's, or anyone else listing all the stuff they list. But I hate the pictures, I think they are getting too big... and now we are getting video's too and I think that's getting out of control. It takes so long for the thread to load when those who use the video's and pictures have replied on that thread before me. Sometimes I don't log on until evening; then those who have more time then I do have already posted, sometimes several times, and all those big pictures and video's make the thread too long to show up. 

When I post a problem with my Sulcata I do like to know when Suzie Cream Cheese answers that she also has Sulcata, so I think letting those who want to list SOME of their animals is fine.

But all these big pictures and video's are out of control...and please don't take it personally because I happen to like some of you who use big pictures and/or video's...


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2011)

I really gotta meet this susie cream cheese, she sounds great.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the signatures and they don't slow down my computer, but if the site has issues with them I would have no problem with any changes that are made...Adapt and continue on....


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I personally don't mind a signature like Dr. Todd's, or anyone else listing all the stuff they list. But I hate the pictures, I think they are getting too big... and now we are getting video's too and I think that's getting out of control. It takes so long for the thread to load when those who use the video's and pictures have replied on that thread before me. Sometimes I don't log on until evening; then those who have more time then I do have already posted, sometimes several times, and all those big pictures and video's make the thread too long to show up.
> 
> When I post a problem with my Sulcata I do like to know when Suzie Cream Cheese answers that she also has Sulcata, so I think letting those who want to list SOME of their animals is fine.
> 
> But all these big pictures and video's are out of control...and please don't take it personally because I happen to like some of you who use big pictures and/or video's...



Now that I know that my sig pic was slowing people down, I am happy to take it off. Sorry!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 2, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't mind a signature like Dr. Todd's, or anyone else listing all the stuff they list. But I hate the pictures, I think they are getting too big... and now we are getting video's too and I think that's getting out of control. It takes so long for the thread to load when those who use the video's and pictures have replied on that thread before me. Sometimes I don't log on until evening; then those who have more time then I do have already posted, sometimes several times, and all those big pictures and video's make the thread too long to show up.
> ...



No Rob, it's not you I am talking about. It's those big pictures and videos aimed I guess at newbies. I have 34 animals here in my small rescue right now, and more pictures of tortoises is the last thing I want to see. Especially the same pictures over and over. And, before you ask, no, changing the picture will not change my mind. I think the big pictures and videos have got to go. That's what an avatar is for, a picture of your choice..


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Now I wish you had a list of your 34 animals in your sig!:shy:


----------



## kbaker (Apr 3, 2011)

I suggest Josh clearly define (if it hasn't been done already somewhere) the post header and signature for what he thinks they should be, including the bio/profile page that is available publicly. It just seems like all three sections are used for the same things. If we have the option to show things in three areas then there should not be an issue here. If the three sections are not being used as intended, then I think Josh needs to make some changes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 3, 2011)

OK...ya'll can please stop sending me the hate mail already!!! Don't take what I said personally. I have tried to explain, I have nothing against the person, or people. It's just the big pictures and video are irritating I guess. I am here to read the posts and to try and help whom ever needs the advice that I might be able to give. With this new laptop especially when I click on a thread to read and those of you with big pictures have already posted your advice, sometimes several times; it takes so long for the thread to roll out that I figure why bother so I just close it before it opens all the way and I go on to something else. 

Now I can see I have offended some of you that I happen to like so I am sorry. I didn't mean to hurt anyone. I am being told I shouldn't have said anything. It's just hard, I am a very honest person and when I'm asked I say what I mean. But I seriously didn't mean to offend or hurt anyone. So I am trying to apologize. You are important people and your pictures and videos are important to the group. So just keep doing what you do, and I will just get more housework done... 


Rob...are you being sarcastic when you say you wish I had my animals in my signature? Heck, it's hard enough for me just to post advice once in a while, printing out all my animals would be a serious pain. I just took in a blind Eastern Box Turtle, she's bitten me twice thinking I was food, I'd send her to you if you were in the South!


----------



## jaizei (Apr 3, 2011)

I think pictures and links in the signatures are more trouble then they are worth, and take away from the threads. It would be different if there wasn't sections of the forums specifically made for pictures and links.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 3, 2011)

I see ALDABRAMAN man has taken off his picture...I wish he hadn't done that. I am sorry, I didn't mean to hurt or offend anyone. I don't expect anyone to change because of me. It's obvious I am in the minority and all I did was express my opinion, I certainly didn't mean to hurt anyone. Josh asked a question and I answered, *I am sorry I said anything.* I am backing out of this whole poll thing, I am in the minority, I am just an old lady who didn't know when to keep her mouth shut. I really didn't mean for anyone to change just because I expressed my opinion...I will leave now and go do my housework, like I said I would. ALDABRAMAN please go back to what makes you comfortable...I am sorry...I don't know what else to say...


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Rob...are you being sarcastic when you say you wish I had my animals in my signature? Heck, it's hard enough for me just to post advice once in a while, printing out all my animals would be a serious pain. I just took in a blind Eastern Box Turtle, she's bitten me twice thinking I was food, I'd send her to you if you were in the South!



I wasn't being sarcastic. I'm sure it would be interesting to see what animals you have in your care, but you are right, listing 34 animals probably would be pretty difficult!  I think it's amazing that you are able to care for and help so many animals in need. 

As for sig pictures, I took mine down until the issue is resolved, and I haven't lost a bit of sleep over it! I think there is probably a way to do it so that there is some uniformity which will make it less distracting. My favorite happens to be the ones like Torty Moms, sort of a long narrow banner showing her animals with their names. Not too big and informative.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Rob, I made it in photobucket. I need to update mine actually before Lou finds out it still says Daisy!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I see ALDABRAMAN man has taken off his picture...I wish he hadn't done that. I am sorry, I didn't mean to hurt or offend anyone. I don't expect anyone to change because of me. It's obvious I am in the minority and all I did was express my opinion, I certainly didn't mean to hurt anyone. Josh asked a question and I answered, *I am sorry I said anything.* I am backing out of this whole poll thing, I am in the minority, I am just an old lady who didn't know when to keep her mouth shut. I really didn't mean for anyone to change just because I expressed my opinion...I will leave now and go do my housework, like I said I would. ALDABRAMAN please go back to what makes you comfortable...I am sorry...I don't know what else to say...



I have decided not to post anymore picture, at least not for awhile! 



 I will say that I did not know we could turn of signatures and avatars. I did it and I like it better, it does clean up the post and is much easier to read. I think there is more to this issue about the signature pictures, videos, links, and member advertisements. If Josh and the TFO board members feel change is needed, just do it. That means everyone and all, no exceptions or favortism!  Shellys video, Marty's giant picture, and what ever else is whatever, it should have not been allowed in the first place. Most people will follow the rules if they know what the rules are. We all wil adjust and move on!


----------



## B K (Apr 3, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> OK...ya'll can please stop sending me the hate mail already!!! Don't take what I said personally. I have tried to explain, I have nothing against the person, or people. It's just the big pictures and video are irritating I guess. I am here to read the posts and to try and help whom ever needs the advice that I might be able to give. With this new laptop especially when I click on a thread to read and those of you with big pictures have already posted your advice, sometimes several times; it takes so long for the thread to roll out that I figure why bother so I just close it before it opens all the way and I go on to something else.
> 
> Now I can see I have offended some of you that I happen to like so I am sorry. I didn't mean to hurt anyone. I am being told I shouldn't have said anything. It's just hard, I am a very honest person and when I'm asked I say what I mean. But I seriously didn't mean to offend or hurt anyone. So I am trying to apologize. You are important people and your pictures and videos are important to the group. So just keep doing what you do, and I will just get more housework done...
> 
> ...



Never ever be sorry for speaking your mind we are all adults and should be able to accept some one elseâ€™s opinion .I liked my little Godzilla video but if it is an inconvenience to people I have no problem taking it down .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

B K said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > OK...ya'll can please stop sending me the hate mail already!!! Don't take what I said personally. I have tried to explain, I have nothing against the person, or people. It's just the big pictures and video are irritating I guess. I am here to read the posts and to try and help whom ever needs the advice that I might be able to give. With this new laptop especially when I click on a thread to read and those of you with big pictures have already posted your advice, sometimes several times; it takes so long for the thread to roll out that I figure why bother so I just close it before it opens all the way and I go on to something else.
> ...



B K , It was great!


----------



## B K (Apr 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> B K said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Nothing compares to your pictures!


----------



## B K (Apr 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> B K said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Nothing compares to your pictures Greg can't wait to get down there and see them for real.


----------



## B K (Apr 3, 2011)

Nothing compares to your pictures Greg cant wait to get down there and see them for real.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 4, 2011)

Before I post I have to admit I only read like the first couple posts in this thread 

I belonged to a forum that didn't have signature restrictions, and it got out of control. Signatures were HUGE and taking up half the page, people had pictures, links, blinkies, animated clips, etc. It was busy and cluttered and not adding anything to the forum.

Another forum I belong to has some rules. You can have pictures in your siggy but they have to be small banners- a certain size. Links are fine too.

Actually, here are their rules, if anyone is interested:



> To avoid excessive bandwidth and memory use and the distraction of fellow posters trying to read posts, we ask that members do not use animated images in their avatars or signatures. Those that do will be asked to remove them immediately. This is out of respect for fellow posters.
> 
> Small, static images can be used in signatures, within reason. They should be in the general size realm as a standard banner advertisement or smaller. A standard banner ad measures 468 x 60 pixels.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm all for signatures - but I think the pictures and videos are annouying. We have an open forum to post pictures and videos in and guess what... it's FREE to post in.

Just my $0.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2011)

Any official position or decision been made yet regarding this issue?


----------



## stells (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had a link to SW in my sig since day one of joining here... in my original account... when this forum was a few days old... if any links are put up on SW from TFO... they stay there and are not removed... so mine works both ways...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh, I wonder if that is one of the motives behind the new proposed changes? Never thought of that issue until you mentioned it. I would think the Board would make a decision soon on this issue. I would have never known about shelled warriors unless if it were from this forum. I understand your position stells.


----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2011)

It definitely works both ways and I think it's great that information is shared freely between Tortoise Forum and SW. Relevant links will always be acceptable. The moderators and I are going to decide on an acceptable image size limit to add to the community guidelines. Stay tuned...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Great, sounds like the signature images are going to be allowed to remain, just smaller. That policy change and the option to turn of signature/avatar options should solve everyones issues. Thank you for the update and reply Josh.


----------

